# Petit script automator (avec variable)



## Prof Matches (6 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

Voici en quelques mots ce que je souhaiterais faire avec Automator concernant des fichiers images : 

Quand je suis dans le *finder*, dans un sous-dossier quelconque et variable j'aimerais : 

sélectionner les fichiers sur lesquels j'aimerais travailler (on l'appelle "_ma sélection_")

créer un répertoire (dans le dossier dans lequel je suis) dont je spécifie le nom à chaque lancement de l'application.  Ce nom sera différent à chaque fois.
copier "_ma sélection_" dans le nouveau répertoire créé
aller dans le nouveau répertoire créé
sélectionner la copie de "_ma sélection_"
faire une opération de réduction de taille (pour des images)
Je pense qu'il faut travailler avec ...

des variables : 

pour définir l'endroit ou je suis (le fichier actif)
pour mémoriser le nom du nouveau répertoire à créer.

Voilà ma petite question.  Merci au geek de Automator.


----------



## sgamel (7 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Tu n'as pas un besoin très compliqué.

Je te joint un exemple prêt à installer:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u... - Copier et ajuster les tailles.workflow.zip

Pour l'instant je met ça sur DropBox, mais je le publierait sur Automatisez.net dans la semaine.

C'est un processus de type service (ce qui te permet de l'utiliser dans le menu Services du Finder).
Il faut télécharger le fichier, décompresser l'archive et ouvrir le processus.

OS X devrait te proposer d'installer le service puis de l'ouvrir dans Automator. Ouvre le avec Automator pour voir ce qu'il contient.
Il n'y a rien de compliqué.

J'utilise l'action d'Aperçu pour changer la taille des images, mais tu peux aussi utiliser une action Acorn ou Pixelmator. A voir en fonction des applications que tu as sur ton Mac.


Pour plus d'information je te conseille de jeter un œil sur mon site: Automatisez.net et éventuellement mon livre ;-)


Tiens moi au courant si ça marche pour toit (ou si tu as des soucis).


----------

